# Freehand vs Pantograph Signs



## yinzer (Jun 16, 2013)

Wanting to make some signs I built a pantograph, and the device does a really nice job. 
However, I've been thinking that I could probably make signs that are pretty good and a lot easier just freehanding. 
I am a rookie at routers and such so maybe I'm overlooking some fundamental concept, but what is advantage to using a pantograph over freehand signs?


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Freehand will give you a "handwritten" look...pantograph will copy the perfection of the original exactly...

Bit spin, direction, depth variations, router motor torque "bumps in the road", so to speak, will give you one look...exact duplication will give you another.

Don't think it's one over the other...it's the final look that represents what you want...

A "handwritten" sign with letters, say in script, will yield a certain "character"...a pantograph-generated routing from a computer generated script will give you something else...

Both are good...depends on what you like for that particular sign...

Kind of like the difference between "art" and "print"...

I say choose what you like for that particular project...it'll still be your creation...

"it's the journey, not the destination"...enjoy the craft...

...welcome to the forum...


----------

